# Fun fashion!



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

I ordered this super cute Toni Mari dress in July but for a variety of reason just got it in time for summer to end. The embroidery on the back is so cute. It says pool party. Sorry Sapphire, we'll have to out it away until next summer. At least she is done growing!


----------



## Dorothy's Mom (Apr 8, 2015)

CUTE! I am, personally, very sad that Sapphire will not be able to wear this long and that summer is ending.


----------



## Jessicashield (Feb 13, 2015)

There she is <3 the beautiful sapphire! 
She is wonderful I love it when you post photos of her keep them coming. She's a little model and I love her dress.


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

Jessicashield said:


> There she is <3 the beautiful sapphire!
> She is wonderful I love it when you post photos of her keep them coming. She's a little model and I love her dress.


Sapphire says she loves having a fan!


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

Dorothy's Mom said:


> CUTE! I am, personally, very sad that Sapphire will not be able to wear this long and that summer is ending.


I live in the hot sticky South.....I am very glad to finally be getting a tiny bit of cooler weather!


----------



## Jessicashield (Feb 13, 2015)

Jayda said:


> Jessicashield said:
> 
> 
> > There she is <3 the beautiful sapphire!
> ...


I'm her biggest fan haha  
Jessica shield- NO1 FAN! Haha!


----------



## Jenna&JoJo (Aug 30, 2015)

What a beautiful girl and a lovely dress!! LOVE the colors!! I'm sure she'll get a lot of wear out of it next summer!!


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

What a long wait! At least Sapphire can get a bit of wear out of it before it get cool out. Very fun colors!


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

Chiluv04 said:


> What a long wait! At least Sapphire can get a bit of wear out of it before it get cool out. Very fun colors!


The person who makes these under the alias of Toni Mari was selling a house and moving. She was upfront about the delay. Like I said, at least I know it will fit her next year. It's very cute for summer.


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Love it! It looks great on her!


----------

